# Como puedo restaurar la configuracion de fabrica de mi Tv ?



## arturovalencia (Abr 20, 2012)

Hola amigos, antes que nada buen dia y gracias por tomarse la molestia de ver mi pregunta, resulta que compre un televisor de led toshiba modelo 32SL410U de 32´ hace aproximadamente 6 meses, el problema es que al instalar el tv me pidio que generara una clave de acceso para cosas futuras como bloqueos y modificaciones y demás, la cosa es que no recuerdo la clave por que no la puse yo, la puso mi hermano, y necesito resetearla o algo por ke necesito instalar los canales de alta definicion y no puedo por que me pide la clave les agradeceria demasiado me puedan ayudar muchas gracias......


----------



## Daniel.more (Abr 20, 2012)

*Restaurar valores predeterminados*
*de fábrica*[/SIZE]​ 
Desde el menú 
​*Configuración*, seleccione:​
Instalación > Estado de sistema > Información del​​
sistema > Valores predeterminados de fábrica​ 

sacado de la pagina 12 de manual guia rapida .....saludos​​


----------



## arturovalencia (Abr 20, 2012)

Gracias Daniel el problema es que ahi tmb me pide la contraseña, la cual no conosco, y pues quiero saber si se puede con algun tipo de metodo o si forzosamente necesito llevarla al servicio pero muchas gracias de todas maneras =)


----------



## LuigiDJ (Abr 21, 2012)

En google encontre esta informacion : http://www.manualowl.com/m/Toshiba/32SL410U/Manual/236665?page=40 , ojala te funcione
Saludos


----------



## Daniel.more (Abr 21, 2012)

uff,,,,solo se me ocurre tres soluciones o buscar por la red el manual se servicio,pagando algunos euros,que seguro te dice pasos a seguir para solucionarlo....o llevar a un sitio oficial y pide presupuesto.....y por ultimo mira que eepron tiene,y mira enter el pin 7 y masa si tiene continuidad ponle una virgen si no tiene continuidad olvidate de esta ultima propuesta.....saludos


----------



## arturovalencia (Abr 22, 2012)

muchas gracias a luigiDJ y a Daniel.more pero con la guia del manual de toshiba que adjunto LuigiDJ me sirvio de mucho ya restaure la contraseña y ya instale los canales digitales muchas gracias a los dos de verdad me sirvio de mucho su ayuda


----------

